# You Know You're a Ti User When...



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

I noticed that for how much talk this is getting, the Ti thread doesn't exist!

I'm leaving this open to anyone who uses Ti.

1. You argue with yourself, trying to find the more valid between two potential views, even if it's about whether the 39 Clues branches should have hidden their listening devices inside the lightbulb (as opposed to on the lampshade) or just stuck it inside the couch cushions.

2. You quote Monty Python more than you brush your teeth. 
"Today we'll learn to defend ourselves against..... A BLUEBERRY!"
"Can't we just learn to defend ourselves against pointed sticks?!"
"Wait, what happens if you don't HAVE a ten-ton weight or a man-eating tiger?"

3. You have dissected an apple as a kid to see how the stem was attached so neatly.

4. You're always looking in flaws for things, even when someone says that you should be looking for positive aspects. But the flaw in this view is that there could be a lot of defects as well as positive things, and they could very well outweigh any benefits. Guess you're not an idealist.

5. You've stayed up all night "thinking."

6. You've assessed what it takes to be a "computer geek" and decided that you are one.

7. You named your laptop, because you could.

8. You've also inverted the color on a photo and captioned it, "Cross over to the dark side..." also because you could.

9. You're attracted to geeks, but any other romance is a dumb idea, because, after all, you can't really share trivia with an ESTP. It doesn't work.

10. You've just come up with about a dozen more of these, but you'll forget half by the time you're done reading this last word.

Have fun...


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

Like it.
Here's one from a work colleague, definitely INTP: he loves the new film Tron, On account of the lead female's haircut. The geometry! the way the hair swings! how did they do that?

Most blokes are just looking at her boobs.....


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

You are constantly taking apart the questions of personality tests and rewording them in your mind for what you perceive to be less ambiguous and more accurate.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jun 25, 2010)

You might use Ti when you find counterpoints to every point you make and think of inconsistencies in the logic that you hear from other people.

You might use Ti when you sit in a classroom and feel you’re participating with the discussion, but one of the students reminds you that you have not spoken a word the entire time.

You might use Ti when you write a beautiful short-story but cannot help dissecting every piece until nothing makes sense.

You might use Ti when you want to explain an idea but there’s too much information to tell another person in such a short time, so you keep the idea to yourself.

You might use Ti when you’re asked a simple question and you stop to reflect on the question, while forgetting the person that asked it.

You might use Ti when you rely on precision and clarity in every word you speak and cringe whenever the other person doesn’t understand, which makes you want to clarify yourself, about five billion times.


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

As a little kid, you were fascinated with the concept of thinking. You would have a good thought that came out of nowhere, and you tried to analyze your thinking process so you could teach yourself to have more genius thoughts like that one. You thought that thinking in a step-by-step, linear fashion might help, but you completely failed at that.


----------



## Leon_Kennedy88 (Feb 27, 2011)

you know you are a Ti user when you're constantly playing back conversations you had with women you are attracted to..well i do anyway.


----------



## minavanhelsing (Aug 31, 2010)

myexplodingcat said:


> 7. You named your laptop, because you could.


_...I thought I was the only one._ O__O 

7i. You gave your laptop a name...with a geeky reason behind it. Without even putting too much thought into it. (As much as you can do anything without putting thought into it.)

For instance, my old laptop is named Javert because of its infuriating tendency to blue screen and die. This one is named Eddie...because. I have a feeling that at least one other Ti user will get it. :tongue:

-You are utterly baffled by the idea that there are people who don't think all the time.
-You appear deep in thought, someone asks what you're thinking about, and you say "...ummmmmm" because the thinking was just going on of its own accord and you're not sure how to vocalize it or even what it was. ...yeah.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

minavanhelsing said:


> _...I thought I was the only one._ O__O
> 
> 7i. You gave your laptop a name...with a geeky reason behind it. Without even putting too much thought into it. (As much as you can do anything without putting thought into it.)


My laptop is named The Librarian... and has an orangutan background. Any Terry Pratchett fans will get this one. :tongue:

If you haven't read Terry Pratchett, you're missing out.


----------



## The_World_As_Will (Mar 7, 2011)

TheOwl said:


> As a little kid, you were fascinated with the concept of thinking. You would have a good thought that came out of nowhere, and you tried to analyze your thinking process so you could teach yourself to have more genius thoughts like that one. You thought that thinking in a step-by-step, linear fashion might help, but you completely failed at that.


 yes!! this, As a child, I use to sort of test the boundaries of how 'far' i could go with thinking something, pretty much stretching things to it's most logical extreme, or reducing things to a singular entity, for example, imaging myself not existing, or my parents not existing or the universe not existing ... all of this at the age of 7 or 8 :/ I usually got to the point where I felt like I was going to loose consciousness and pass out. I think it was perhaps too much to handle. 


Back on topic - You know you're a Ti user when people get pissed off at you for saying "Well what do you mean by this?"


----------



## bogdan (Sep 11, 2009)

I agree with 1, 2, 4, 5, 10, and with the ummmm thing when you answer a question ), yet I didn't named my computer.

- when you don't take notes, because all the information is in your mind, and reading them doesn't help you because it's hard for you to remember why you wrote them.
- when standing still and alone isn't boring.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

This is going slowly, but it's getting good... let's speed things up a little, eh?

1. When you first read the Ti description, you thought, "Ha, that sounds exactly like me," then spent the rest of the day thinking about when the last time you thought for long periods of time was, then decided that maybe you're an ENTP... because really, you don't spend THAT much time thinking, do you? While you were thinking this, someone else was trying to talk to you... and you didn't notice. *actually happened... for several weeks...*

2. You probably talk to your cat more than you talk to other people.

3. When you were first introduced to MBTI, you remembered your type as the words "IN Toilet Paper"

4. You get a piece of paper to write your thoughts on, but you need to contemplate everything you write down, and soon you're way behind and have only doodled on the paper. You have resolved to tell NASA that they need to invent something to write that down FOR you.

5. You nearly cried when you heard NASA was shutting down.

6. If you were on top of Mount Everest, starving, with a fully working computer made out of meat, you'd rather stay hungry. At least until you can email someone to come rescue you and then figure out how you made a working computer out of meat.

7. Your Science teacher can often be your best friend.

8. You found a piece of dried oregano stuck to your pant leg just now. It's probably from your room, where you tried to dry herbs once.

9. You have been described by multiple people as a walking dictionary.

10. You've been told you think too much.

11. You see a really cool game (like Master of Orion II, and yes, I'm a nerd) and try to figure out how to replicate it in RPG Maker XP. You actually DO figure out, theoretically, how to do it... but it would take a lot of repetitive programming, and/or you'd have to teach the computer how to lose against someone.

12. You want to know the PURPOSE of Lady Gaga's various idiot costumes, or at least what she was drinking while designing and wearing them.

13. You occasionally run quiet tests on people, like wearing two different-colored flip-flops to school and watching to see if someone notices. This seriously annoys your ENTJ (tertiary Se) mom.

14. You learn "by thinking."

15. You find the guy in Weird Al's "White and Nerdy" video more attractive than a football player (though that's not hard to achieve...). 

Sadly, all of this is true of me. Even #3. :tongue:


----------



## bogdan (Sep 11, 2009)

- When you solve simple problems in an unecessarelly complex manner, and complex theories are solved by you through simple deduction.
- When in the process of efficiency you always want to make short cuts.
- When at every internal debate you thought you solved life's mystery, but after a while you discover always something new to add to it.


----------



## Van (Dec 28, 2009)

You think kitset furniture is fun, but you tend to disagree with the assembly instructions.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

This sounds more like "you know you're an INTP when".


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

You know you use Ti when you correct meaningless details in conversations because the phrasing was logically imperfect, even though you were fully aware what the person meant and knew they would not take kindly to your nitpickery.


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

> -You are utterly baffled by the idea that there are people who don't think all the time.


o.0

(ten characters)



> 6. If you were on top of Mount Everest, starving, with *a fully working computer made out of meat*,


My brain? :mellow:



> you'd rather stay hungry. At least until you can email someone to come rescue you and then figure out *how you made a working computer out of meat.*


Sex.


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

You have bits of tape and cardboard holding your network together.

You contemplate how it might be possible to connect your brain to the internet.

You figured out how to edit a computer's registry because it was easier than listening to your dad complain that you messed up his computer. 

You're the dad, and you wish people would stop messing up your computer.

You forget to unlock the DVD case from the library, attempt to crack it, then attempt to harvest the magnets from an old hard drive to crack it, find you don't have the right tool, despair that you got owned by a DVD case.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

nevermore said:


> This sounds more like "you know you're an INTP when".


That's because the ISTPs haven't gotten ahold of it yet. They need to get their butts over here.


----------



## ABC123DoReMi (Jan 24, 2011)

When you can't understand a concept, you ask for an example that would logically make sense in relation to that particular concept so you can understand better.

When you see a green laser lying around, you want to flash it around for fun, pointing at objects far away and watching people's reactions to it, then take it apart and compare the internal components to those of a regular red laser pointer to see the difference. Then you experiment with a regular red laser pointer by pointing it at a wall while releasing powder into air to see the red line. 

When you're trying to figure out what's causing your girlfriend to feel depressed/sad and once you think you figured it out, you try to do something (such as call her randomly, and I usually don't do that), or eliminate the problem, not solve it (where's that line from?)

When you really don't give a damn.


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

> When you can't understand a concept...


And then realize that concepts you can't understand don't exist. :crazy:


----------

